# JKI Gear- Japanese Knife Imports Aprons



## JBroida (Sep 7, 2012)

Introducing the first of our JKI Gear... Japanese Knife Imports/Gesshin Aprons

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/jki-gear/japanese-knife-imports-apron.html












This style of apron is often worn by store workers, craftsmen, and sometimes by chefs at casual restaurants. They are made from a thick and durable cloth and are worn around the waist, resting on the hip bone. These aprons often had household or company symbols on them, so we had them made for us with our Gesshin logo. Historically, you could find aprons like these at sake, vinegar, and rice companies.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 7, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2012)

We had a good time designing it  I'm really proud that we've designed it by ourselves <3


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 7, 2012)

I approve.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I approve.



:2thumbsup:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 7, 2012)

Jon for me the flip flops give the apron that authentic feel


----------



## JBroida (Sep 7, 2012)

haha... i put those on for the picture... i'm usually barefoot


----------



## schanop (Sep 7, 2012)

Hmm I thought you have one pair slippers for sharpening station, another pair for walking customers, another pair for your desk, etc :flame:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 7, 2012)

Those are cool. Like 'em!


----------



## markenki (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome!

When are the t-shirts coming out?  If you do make t-shirts, please make them what I like to call "Japanese style": big graphic on the back, small graphic on the right chest.


----------



## markenki (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh, what does the kanji along the top of the apron say?


----------



## markenki (Sep 7, 2012)

markenki said:


> When are the t-shirts coming out?  If you do make t-shirts, please make them what I like to call "Japanese style": big graphic on the back, small graphic on the right chest.


Sorry, meant to say "left chest".


----------



## JBroida (Sep 7, 2012)

markenki said:


> Awesome!
> 
> When are the t-shirts coming out?  If you do make t-shirts, please make them what I like to call "Japanese style": big graphic on the back, small graphic on the right chest.



its funny you mention that cause they're being printed right now


----------



## JBroida (Sep 7, 2012)

markenki said:


> Oh, what does the kanji along the top of the apron say?



beikoku rafu hocho senmonten

U.S. Los Angeles Kitchen Knife Specialty Shop


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Sep 7, 2012)

Just another thing to add to the wishlist. In addition to knives I'm an apron junkie.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 7, 2012)

I want a JKI imports tee!!!! Btw- from now on, whenever I see a post from either of you- this pic( of you and sarah ) is going to be my immediate mental image. I think this is how you should greet customers


----------



## Sarge (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah these and t-shirts are outstanding Ideas. I'm definitely working room into the budget for one of those.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2012)

glad everyone seems to be excited about it


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking forward to an apron, tee, and gesshin 400!

not much for baseball caps but have you considered a headband like the sushi chefs wear?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 9, 2012)

those are just tenugui... we have a bunch, just not any with our logo on them. But the ones we carry are pretty cool all in all:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/tenugui.html


----------



## Tatsuya (Sep 10, 2012)

My brother picked me up a couple tenugui a short while back when he was in Kamakura. They serve many uses but if you work in a kitchen wearing a 4-way, they are great to have on your hip, wish I had them sooner. I'm sure I'll have another someday from JKI!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2012)

yes, I'm often amazed how well Japanese traditional cotton textiles are made... and when they are dyed in traditional ways, they also become cooler as they get more used. love them!


----------



## Tatsuya (Sep 11, 2012)

JBroida said:


> its funny you mention that cause they're being printed right now


Will these be up before you guys leave? I could use another shirt for work. (open kitchen)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2012)

We are hoping so  We both really like our design.... can't wait to share it with you guys!


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 11, 2012)

There wasn't any washing instructions on the apron I bought a couple of months ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## add (Sep 11, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> There wasn't any washing instructions on the apron I bought a couple of months ago. Any suggestions?





Wasabi and swarf as detergents- cold water only. 

These aprons look great btw !


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> There wasn't any washing instructions on the apron I bought a couple of months ago. Any suggestions?



cold water and detergent (NO BLEACH), and hang dry (NO DRYER)  hope you are enjoying it  !


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 11, 2012)

The aprons look nice but are not for me - strings won't fit around me 

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Sep 11, 2012)

we got longer strings this time


----------

